# Back to the bricks tune up party week.



## alleyyooper (Aug 9, 2018)

It rained most of the evening During the Davison Mi Show, Tuesdays Clio show was hot and humid. We skipped last evenings Linden show. The two main roads from our area into there are under construction and a mess. Tonight, Thursday is Fenton and we will be there. Weather guy just said a possibilty of rain too.
Friday evening we are going to skip also and rest up and catch up on chores so we can enjoy the Saturday car show at St Johns Michigan mint fest.

I'll do all the pictures as time allows. Next week is all the actgivitys leading up to Back to the Bricks Saturday the 18th show. Rolling cruises, drive in movie and so much more.
https://backtothebricks.org/main-event-week-options/

My T Shirt Model displays the Clio shirt while wearing the 2017 St Johns Mint fest show shirt.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 10, 2018)

A Chevy II ss our neighbour at Clio.






Nicely done truck.






Buick 225 rag top.






Buick Skylarks rag tops.









85 Buick Regal.






Skylark (70's).





Z 28.






Early Ford.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 10, 2018)

Nice old Plymouth.






Ford pick up.






Hand Built Buick Reatta.






An oldie.






Buick 225. In case you didn't know this car model was named 225 because it was 225 inches long.





Buick Special.






Buick Riveria.






Old's Cutlasses.













40's Pontiac.






 Al


----------

